# CJC-1295



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, I am considering buying the CJC-1295 stuff that is the real deal with the refrence to the Certificate of Analysis.

It has a half life of greater than 7 days, not like the other stuff that is cheap floating round.

I was liking the idea of not jabbing 3 times a day.

But DatBlue on another board said it can lead to GH bleed.

I guess it is constant pulsing of GH.

Now, I have tried the other stuff that probably was not the real deal and probably was MODIFIED GRF(1-29).

My question to the guys that know about this stuff, should I try this?

I never bought it before due to the GH bleed thing.

I know dutch scot does the blast thing with GH and that is high probably all day as well mimicing GH bleed.

Thoughts?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

StephenC is the bookworm on these peps Scott

I just take em occasionally

Hes up on bleed and all that, as prob is scarby


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I will send him the link.


----------



## plang (Oct 18, 2009)

Mod grf 1-29 is what u want...but without a ghrp the gh release will be quite small....if u used the mod grf 1-29 alone that is probably why u thought it wasn't "real"....but a ghrh and a ghrp combined gives a large release...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Modified GRF is the favoured peptide for use 2-3 times a with a GHRP as CJC has a longer half life of several days so no need to jab more than 2-3 times a week....

it is out of favour with guys like Dat but i do believe that his initial numbers/levels where worked out using CJC rather than modified GRF......

the biggest issue with CJC for a working man is the lethargy it brings so you need to start small and increase to gauge the effect....

250mcg per week is a good starting point(split over a few shots) it has to be remembere that this has a cumalitive effect over the week.....

hope this helps mate, Max gives a good account of this peptide on UK Iron


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I need to make this quick as I'm at work on iPhone.

GH bleed caused by genuine CJC-1295(DAC) is gives an extended slow release of gh, gh in the body is released in pulses so straight away your going against your natural rythm.

The reason we want spikes is that gh peps cause gh release, gh released converts to igf in the body. This increase causes a spike in somatostatin (blunts gh release) and we then wait for everything to hit baseline (approx 4 hours with mod grf n ghrp) before spiking again.

Now imagine a constant release of gh, constant conversion to igf and subsequently constant release of somatostatin < stopping further gh release, this in my mind is akin to two equally strong guys playing tug of war, ie you may get a little wobble either way but pretty much stalemate?

I also don't think Scotts blast theory is anything like gh bleed as he is pushing in large doses of gh and a small number of points ie 24iu = 3 x 8iu shots and not 24 hourly 1iu shots which would be a constant drip, I would agree however that with Scotts blast that IGF levels are chronically elevated on a pretty much constant basis, but again the doses are tapered, with you cjc use your going to have minute amounts of hormone released constant.

As with all my posts these are just my musings, I've no scientific background, not a great deal of PED experience in comparison to most and just create my own conclusions from what I read.

P.S. Scott, given your knowledge on hpta, what effect do YOU feel constant low dose gh therapy would have on prolactin?


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Modified GRF is the favoured peptide for use 2-3 times a with a GHRP as CJC has a longer half life of several days so no need to jab more than 2-3 times a week....
> 
> it is out of favour with guys like Dat but i do believe that his initial numbers/levels where worked out using CJC rather than modified GRF......
> 
> ...


So true Paul. I often fall asleep at my desk at work...not a great look when the boss comes over


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

i agree with the lethargy aswell. hits me bad


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

StephenC said:


> P.S. Scott, given your knowledge on hpta, what effect do YOU feel constant low dose gh therapy would have on prolactin?


Oh, prolactin I never even considered and now that you mention it, probably would kill libido.

Potentially lower LH as well.

Lactating nipples would not be good either. :lol:

Constant hormones as we know testosterone spikes and falls too, yet bodybuilders have off the chart test reading full time.

Thing with GH is it spikes with training, then during REM sleep, and when low blood sugar.

Damn, I was hoping here.

Lethargy is something I can do without, hell I can get that from my tequilla shots:lol:

Damn

Thanks guys, I think I will give it a miss then, I can get GH, just hate going through the mail and subject to seizure, at least this one is legal.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

so do we want cjc with the DAC or without?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

lostwars said:


> so do we want cjc with the DAC or without?


without


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

What is GH bleed? Sounds orrid


----------

